# New Baby Fire Eel and Black Ghost Knifefish



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

I just picked these fish up yesterday at my LFS. thought i would share with you


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those are two fish I've always wanted to own.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

do thay get big i wonder?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fire eels get huge....close to 3feet. BGK are not that big and I dont think they get larger then 20". I had one in the 12-14" range.

I would watch that fire eel and heater though. You dont want him to get burned.


----------

